# Fahrtenbuch richtig führen



## jabba (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich entschieden ab diesem Jahr von 1% auf Fahrtenbuch zu wechseln.
Dabei sind noch ein paar fragen aufgetaucht, die ich auch durch suchen nicht eindeutig klären konnte.
Vieleicht muß hier noch jemand Fahrtenbuch führen und hat dazu Ratschläge.

1. Ich hab meinen Betriebssitz mit Büro an den Wohnort gelegt, meine Werkstatt ist noch in Köln.
    Zur Zeit schreibe ich das als geschäftlich auf, bestehen da bedenken ?
    Zur Info , im Moment fahre ich zum auräumen / umräumen noch oft dahin, später wird es nur noch gelegentlich sein.
    Wen trage ich als Ansprechpartner ein, mich selbst ? Ist ja wie eine Fahrt zwischen zwei Filialen oder so.
2. Ich war 5 Tage auf Montage, sind die Fahrten vom Kunden zum Hotel und zurück Privat also nicht geschäftlich anzusehen ?
    Hab das in einem Forum gefunden, da es wie Fahrten zwischen Wohnung und Abeitsstätte anzusehen ist.
3. Es muß zwingend immer ein Ansprechpartner eingetragen werden,
    Im Moment schreibe ich immer 
    Route: A4,B9,Kunde, Zweck: Besprechung : Ansprechpartner: Kunde
    Route; A4,B9, Büro , Zweck; Rückreise     : Ansprechpartner : ??? Kunde oder kann ich auch mich eintragen.


----------



## RMA (3 Februar 2013)

Du kannst alle Fahrten die zum Kunden sind komplett als geschäftlich aufschreiben (Dein letztes Beispiel schreib ich immer als "Zuhause --> Kunde --> Zuhause" auf und habe damit nie Probleme gehabt.) Das gilt auch für Fahrten zwischen Hotel und Kunde beim IBN.

Was die Kosten für die Werkstatt angeht, solange Du zahlst kannst Du absetzen. (Ich hatte eine Zeit lang mein Büro aus dem Haus gelegt, weil meine Frau es nicht verinnerlichen konnte, dass nur weil ich zu Hause bin heißt nicht, dass ich nicht arbeite!)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube Fahrten zum eigenen Büro bzw. Werkstatt sind so zu handhaben wie beim Angstellten zur Firma, sprich nur die eine Strecke kann man absetzen - aber das werde ich erst sicher wissen in sechs Monaten wenn ich die Steuererklärung für 2012 vom Steuerberater zurück kriege! Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich fast jeden Tag entweder auf dem Hinweg oder auf dem Rückweg auch zum Kunden gefahren bin und einfach alles als geschäftlich aufgeschrieben - ob das durch geht muss ich abwarten!


----------



## jabba (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo RMA,

danke für die Info's,.

Die Werkstatt selbst absetzen ist kein Problem.

Vieleicht erkläre ich mal meine Idee dazu:
Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren zum größten Teil immer von zu Hause direkt zu den Kunden,
oft fahre ich 2mal die Woche in die Werkstatt/Büro nur um zu sehen ob da Post liegt (Das war vorher auch das Büro)
Ich mußte nach 1% aber jeden Tag die Km versteuern, obwohl die Fa für die Fahrten direkt zum Kunden diese auch in Rechnung stellt.
Weiterhin habe ich Softwarevorbereitungen auch früher schon zu Hause gemacht, und mußte dies versteuern.

Jetzt ist mein Wohnsitz = Betriebssitz (Gewerbe und Handelregister umgemeldet). Nun gehe ich davon aus, das ich quasi von dem einen
Arbeitsplatz (Büro) zum anderen Arbeitsplatz (Werkstatt) fahre und dies eine geschäftliche Fahrt ist.

Alleine durch das verlegen der Firma an den Wohnsitz spare ich im Monat ca 180€ Steuern, durch das Fahrtenbuch könnte ich nochmal 100€ sparen.
Wobei ich überlege ob sich dafür die Arbeit lohnt .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

einem Bekannten von mir hat das FA einen Kunden, bei 
dem er regelmäßig (1 bis 2 Tage die Woche) ist, als 
zweite Betriebsstätte unterstellt - und mit der einfachen 
Entfernungspauschale angesetzt.

Von ihm weiß ich, dass es in jüngster Vergangheit dazu 
eine neues Urteil gab - nur eine Betriebsstätte. Ursprüng-
lich ging es da um Arbeitnehmer, aber gilt wohl auch für "uns".

Google gibt dazu folgendes:

http://www.steuerberater-in-koeln.c...n_Arbeitsstaette_Hoehere_Reisekosten_moeglich

http://www.steuertipps.de/beruf-job...taendiger-kann-nur-eine-betriebsstaette-haben


----------



## IBFS (3 Februar 2013)

Das wichtigste was ich zu einem Fahrtenbuch zu sagen haben:

VERGISS EIN ZETTELBUCH

kauft dir so etwas:

http://www.systemics.de/de/produkte/travelcontrol-personal.html

im ersten Moment wirst du sagen "da kann ich ja garnicht mehr kreativ sein"

Ja, aber wenn du mehr als einmal eine Tankquittung unpassend zur später erfundenen Fahrt beim FA eingereicht hast wird rückwirkend alles auf 1% gesetzt. 
Ich kenne so einen Fall, der hat demjenigen dann 40 T€ gekostet ... also kein Spass!

btw. ich habe Travelcontrol seit mehr als zehn Jahren!  

Bei Fragen einfach fragen.

Frank


----------



## jabba (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo IBFS,

so etwas ähnliches habe ich von Bury Cl1010.
Da bin ich aber nicht sicher ob es immer anerkannt wird. (Gibts zwar viele die das Nutzen, aber ich kenne keinen der eine Prüfung hatte, ich hatte in den 16 Jahren noch keine, trotz GmbH)
Unsicher bin ich dadurch geworden, das ich alle Fahrten abgleichen muß, da das Gerät keinen Anschluß an OBD hat sondern nur GPS.
Pro 100km muß ich immer 4-8km die Werte korrigieren,da brauch ich zum Teil länger für als für das Handgeschriebene .

Im Moment mache ich zum Testen beides (Elektronisch und Papier), und versteuere nach 1% .
Ende des Jahres kann ich dann selber entscheiden, ob ich das Fahrtenbuch in meinem Sinne richtig geführt habe,
und die Abrechnung machen, oder ich kann im Laufe des Jahres damit aufhören und bleibe bei der 1%.

Dieses Woche kommt der neue Wagen, ab da wollte ich eigentlich auf elektronisch umstellen.


----------



## IBFS (4 Februar 2013)

jabba schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber nicht sicher ob es immer anerkannt wird.





> *TravelControl erfüllt alle Anforderungen des Finanzamtes* ist nicht nur eine Werbeaussage. Das wird jährlich von den Rechtsexperten des TÜV SÜD überprüft und zertifiziert.



ich mache mir da keine Sorgen UND der KM-Abgleich erfolgt erst EINMALIG am Jahresende!

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2013)

Fahrten zwischen Inbetriebnahmeort und Hotel sind laut meinem Steuerberater geschäftlich.
Als elektronisches Fahrtenbuch verwende ich TriplogPRO http://www.triplog.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=2&lang=de (nicht TriplogWD). Dies wird auch z.B. von BMW als Erstausrüster eingesetzt. Hier erfolgt auch eine Kopplung mit OBD oder Tachosignal (je nach Auto). Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber der Nacharbeitungsaufwand ist sehr gering. Im Prinzip setze ich mich alle ein bis zwei Wochen einmal hin und übernehme die gesammelten Daten vom Schlüsselanhänger in die Software und trage die fehlenden Ziele etc. ein.


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2013)

Ich führe auch Fartenbuch. Das Problem ist, was auch immer du machst, wenn das FA dein Fartenbuch nicht will, dann finden die auch was. Wenn die also bei einer Prüfung 3 Jahre prüfen, dann schmeißen die dein Fartenbuch eben raus und nehmen 1%. Das Risiko hast du immer, aber es ist doch ertragbar. Meins haben sie sogar anerkannt (selbst geschriebene Software mit verschlüsselter Datenbank etc.), aber ich denke nur, weil sie schon genug beisammen hatten.


----------



## hucki (4 Februar 2013)

Darf man erfahren, was die aufgeführten Produkte ungefähr kosten?
Auf den jeweiligen Seiten ist das leider mal wieder Geheimsache. 
(oder kosten die etwa nichts? )


Kann der Arbeitgeber sowas von der Steuer absetzen o.ä. oder ist das als AN mein Problem, wenn ich elektronisch aufzeichnen möchte?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Februar 2013)

Das von mir verwendete System kostet rund 800,- bis 900,- EUR netto zzgl. Einbau. Selbstverständlich kann der AG das von der Steuer absetzen (wenn er es bezahlt). Wenn die laufenden Kosten dann geringer sind als die 1 %, dann hat der AG auch etwas davon, denn auf die 1 % muss der AG die MwSt. entrichten die dann ja geringer ausfällt. Man hat übrigens jedes Jahr erneut die Wahl, ob man das Fahrtenbuch oder die 1 % wählt. Das Maximum ist somit auf die 1 % gedeckelt. Ach ja, das Gerät kann bei Autowechsel natürlich mitgenommen werden. Es fallen dann nur noch die Aus- und Einbaukosten an.


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das wichtigste was ich zu einem Fahrtenbuch zu sagen haben:
> 
> VERGISS EIN ZETTELBUCH
> 
> ...



40 T€? Wie das denn? Ich fahre so 50T km/Jahr und der Unterschied zwischen FB und 1% macht vielleicht 1,5-2 T€. Also wenn das FA nicht will, werde ich daran nicht sterben, denke ich.


----------



## jabba (5 Februar 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> 40 T€? Wie das denn? Ich fahre so 50T km/Jahr und der Unterschied zwischen FB und 1% macht vielleicht 1,5-2 T€. Also wenn das FA nicht will, werde ich daran nicht sterben, denke ich.



Hallo Ralle,
also ich fahre nur einen Skoda und keinen Benz oder BMW, und habe ca 350€ Steuern pro Monat gezahlt. Durch das Fahrtenbuch spare ich also ca 3600€ - 700€ für Werbungskosten.
Da die Absetzbarkeit im nachhinein privat eingeklagt werden müßte blieben 3600,00€ * der zulässigen Jahre . Dies sind mindestens 3 könnten also auch mehr sein.
Bei einem teuren Auto, entsprechendem Einkommen und Anzahl der Jahre sind 40.000€ nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Februar 2013)

Wenn Du 350,- EUR pro Monat an Steuern zahlst, dann bedeutet dies bei einem angenommenen Spitzensteuersatz von ca. 50 % (inkl. Soli und Kirchensteuer), dass Dein Skoda einen Bruttolistenpreis von 70.000 EUR hat. Hast also ganz schön was in Dein Wägelchen reingesteckt .


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2013)

Auch mit Fahrtenbuch habe ich ja immer noch Privatfahrten. Ich habe mir das mal von meinem Steuerberater vergleichen lassen, da kamen damals 1200,-€ Unterschied oder so heraus. Je nachdem,wieviel man privat/geschäftlich fährt, ist das mehr oder weniger. Zeige mit mal einer den, der ein Fahrtenbuch vollkommen korrekt führt (siehe oben den Hinweis mit den Tankquittungen). Im Fahrtenbuch muß man ja im übrigen nicht die privaten Fahrten konkret belegen, sondern nur die Kilometer als Privat kennzeichnen geht ja das FA nichts an, wohin ich privat unterwegs bin). Klar, wenn ich in Hamburg arbeite, kann ich wohl kaum in München tanken und zwei Stunden später wieder in Hamburg eine Dienstfahrt schreiben. Aber aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, haben die Herren und Damen vom FA bisher jeden dran bekommen, den sie mit dem PKW eine auswischen wollten. Insofern geht man mit einem FB immer ein Risiko ein.


----------



## jabba (6 Februar 2013)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn Du 350,- EUR pro Monat an Steuern zahlst, dann bedeutet dies bei einem angenommenen Spitzensteuersatz von ca. 50 % (inkl. Soli und Kirchensteuer), dass Dein Skoda einen Bruttolistenpreis von 70.000 EUR hat. Hast also ganz schön was in Dein Wägelchen reingesteckt .



Bisher war mein Firmensitz ja in Köln, daher mußte ich ca 900,00€ im Monat versteuern (1%Neupreis+ Entfernungskilometer*0,03%)
macht dann 38% Grenzsteuersatz, der Regelsteuersatz liegt dann natürlich deutlich drunter.

40000,00€ Neupreis
400,00€ 1%
480,00€ 0,03% *40 Entfernungskilometer
--------------------
880,00€ / Monate 
10560,00€ Jahr zu versteuernder Geldwerter Vorteil

Steuer bei nur 50k€ im Jahr 10.484,59 € 
Steuer bei 50k€ +Auto 15.107,60 € 
Differenz 4623,00€  und bei nur 50k€ Gehalt, und da liege ich deutlich drüber.
Abzuziehen wären dann die Werbungskosten, die hätte man aber auch mit einem privaten Wagen


----------



## jabba (6 Februar 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, haben die Herren und Damen vom FA bisher jeden dran bekommen, den sie mit dem PKW eine auswischen wollten. Insofern geht man mit einem FB immer ein Risiko ein.



Das Finanzamt will da keinem eine auswischen ....

nein, nein

Wenn man die Summen sieht die da zusammenkommen, bei mir mit 3-4k€ im Jahr und sagen wir mal nur drei Jahre Nachzahlung sind das 9-12k€ die der Finanzbeamter schnell mal eben erwirtschaftet.
Um eine solche Summe bei z.B. Essensquitungen oder GWG's und so weiter zu erzielen benötigt er wesentlich mehr aufwand.
Die Trefferquote ist bei den Fahrtenbücher hoch, und leider geben die Gerichte dem FA all zu oft Recht.

Alleine deshalb hardere ich ja auch noch mit dem Fahrtenbuch, durch die Betriebsverlegung geht es dann maximal nur noch um 100€ im Monat, da liegt bei mir schon die Grenze ob sich die Arbeit lohnt, desweiteren wäre eine Nachzahlung von "nur" 3600€ kein Breinbruch.

So muß halt jeder für sich eine saubere Lösung finden.


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2013)

480,00€ 0,03% *40 Entfernungskilometer

Kannst du mir das erklären, ich habe schon immer per FB abgerechnet, muß man Privatfahrten nochmals zu den 1% versteuern?
Ich habe mir nur mal den Unterschied für mich persönlich ausrechnen lassen, bei anderen Wegen, wäre das dann natürlich wieder anders.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2013)

Fahrten zwischen Wohnung und Arbeitsstätte müssen zusätzlich mit 0,03 % des BLP pro Entfernungskilometer versteuert werden oder bei Führung eines Fahrtenbuches entsprechend ihrem Anteil. Diese Fahrten gelten quasi als Privatfahrten, allerdings kann man die einfache Entfernungspauschale (Entfernung * 0,30 EUR * Anzahl Tage) wieder von der Steuer absetzen. Wohl dem, der sein Büro im Haus hat. 
Privatfahrten sind entweder anteilig zu versteuern oder mit dem 1 % abgegolten.


----------



## jabba (6 Februar 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> 480,00€ 0,03% *40 Entfernungskilometer
> 
> Kannst du mir das erklären, ich habe schon immer per FB abgerechnet, muß man Privatfahrten nochmals zu den 1% versteuern?
> Ich habe mir nur mal den Unterschied für mich persönlich ausrechnen lassen, bei anderen Wegen, wäre das dann natürlich wieder anders.



Das ist nur die Berechnung nach 1% Regelung!

Bei Fahrtenbuch werden ja alle Kosten des Autos übers Jahr zusammengerechnet und anteilig der geschäftlichen und privaten km aufgeteilt.

Fahrtenbuch ist immer zu empfehlen wenn man wenige km im jahr Privat fährt, oder das Auto z.B. bereits abgeschrieben ist, also bei alten Autos die wenig im Unterhalt Kosten aber neu sehr teuer waren.


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2013)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Privatfahrten sind entweder anteilig zu versteuern oder mit dem 1 % abgegolten.



Ja, ist klar, beim FB nimmt man die Privatfahrten dann raus und versteuert diese Kosten.
Aber mit den 1% ist es doch laut Jabbas Rechnung eben nicht abgegolten, sondern zusätzlich nimmt er noch einmal die 0,03%, ist das so?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar, beim FB nimmt man die Privatfahrten dann raus und versteuert diese Kosten.
> Aber mit den 1% ist es doch laut Jabbas Rechnung eben nicht abgegolten, sondern zusätzlich nimmt er noch einmal die 0,03%, ist das so?



Hallo,

das war ja die ursprüngliche Frage von jabba, ob die Werkstatt
eine Betriebsstätte ist (ist sie nicht).

Wenn die Wohnung und die Betriebsstätte am selben Ort ist,
entsteht kein geldwerter Vorteil, deshalb keine weiteren 0,03 %.


----------

